# Sticky  Heartworm Resources



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

American Heartworm Society

This has a ton of links - instead of listing each one here you go:
Big Dogs, Big Heartworm: Heartworm Disease in Dogs: a Festival of Links

Big Dogs, Big Heartworm: Caval Syndrome Surgical Treatment

MDR1 http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/drugs.aspx
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/breeds.aspx



> *Ivermectin* (antiparasitic agent). While the dose of ivermectin used to prevent heartworm infection is SAFE in dogs with the mutation (6 micrograms per kilogram), higher doses, such as those used for treating mange (300-600 micrograms per kilogram) will cause neurological toxicity in dogs that are homozygous for the MDR1 mutation (mutant/mutant) and can cause toxicity in dogs that are heterozygous for the mutation (mutant/normal).
> 
> *Selamectin*, *milbemycin*, and * moxidectin* (antaparasitic agents). Similar to ivermectin, these drugs are safe in dogs with the mutation if used for heartworm prevention at the manufacturer's recommended dose. Higher doses (generally 10-20 times higher than the heartworm prevention dose) have been documented to cause neurological toxicity in dogs with the MDR1 mutation.


DogAware.com Health: Heartworm Disease in Dogs - Prevention and Treatment

DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs


----------

